# 401k providers in US for returning expats



## LukeO9 (Feb 12, 2016)

My 401k account provider is asking me to close my account once I leave the US. Since I am not yet 59.5, is there any US account providers that I can rollover to, that cater for such circumstances?


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

LukeO9 -- There are literally dozens of providers that would support your needs. There are even more that would support you rolling your 401K into an IRA. I would recommend typing "self-directed IRA" into you favorite web-browser and research rates. Personally, I would pick a company with a single annual fee. Some of these companies "will nickel and dime you to death." Others want a percentage of assets under management -- almost certainly higher than the fixed fee companies. Cheers, 255


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The other approach would be to set up an IRA right now at your current address and roll over the 401K to it. Then when you move, give them a US address (a mail stop address - friend or mailbox service) until you get settled in. It can be easier to just inform them of a change of address than to negotiate ahead of time with them over using a foreign address.


----------



## LukeO9 (Feb 12, 2016)

255 said:


> LukeO9 -- There are literally dozens of providers that would support your needs.


You will find that the number of such providers has significantly reduced over recent times. There aren't specific key words to narrow an internet search to a reasonable yield. It is even difficult to determine viability on providers' websites, hence my post.


----------



## LukeO9 (Feb 12, 2016)

Bevdeforges said:


> The other approach....


Certainly an option, but I would like to do this once and be able to be tax-compliant (withheld) when deductions are made in the future.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

LukeO9 said:


> Certainly an option, but I would like to do this once and be able to be tax-compliant (withheld) when deductions are made in the future.


I think that would certainly be the ideal situation. But in the 30 years since I left the US, the situation has changed a number of times - with changes in legislation and changes in corporate management of the various financial institutions. You really have to be prepared to roll with the punches and keep abreast of developments "back home."


----------



## Leforgeron (Oct 20, 2016)

LukeO9 said:


> Certainly an option, but I would like to do this once and be able to be tax-compliant (withheld) when deductions are made in the future.


Luke09, did you find a solution for this? My IRA account was just frozen because of foreign residence.


----------

